# How often should I be getting a comprehensive physical exam?



## skybirdie (Feb 25, 2018)

hey all, my budgie boy is 8 and the last exam we got was last year and I just got a letter suggesting another this year. Last exam he tested very healthy and he a happy boy with no signs of disease. But would like to know if I should be going ever year anyway. 

What do yall think?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

A yearly exam is a good thing, especially as the bird is getting older, if anything is not quite right it is best to be aware of it before it manifests in symptoms. My vet suggests annual exams which include a physical exam, a fecal check and a CBC. At the very least a physical exam would be in order.


----------



## skybirdie (Feb 25, 2018)

Got back from the avian vet today and they said Sky is the picture of health and I'm a happy momma


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That is excellent news! 
Congratulations and thank you for taking such good care of little Sky. :hug:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so glad to hear that! Well done


----------

